# Jasper Co. land for lease....a few miles West of Monticello



## BigMassiveDaddy (Dec 28, 2005)

*This land has been LEASED....thank you for asking*


My buddy has around 100 acres that is a few miles west of Monticello and he's looking for someone to lease it.  The best thing is that it creates backdoor access to the Oconee Nat'l Forest.  There is a road that runs the length of the property almost to the Nat'l Forest, and there are no Nat'l Forest roads within about 3-4 miles from the border of this property.  This just adds to the amount of unhunted, but huntable, land that goes along with this piece of land.

I do not know any other details of this property.

If anyone is interested in this property, Private Message me your name and phone number and I'll relay your information to my buddy.

Thank you
BMD

New details are:

$1700...this price includes liabilty insurance that my buddy will pay for the landowner and leasee.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 28, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 28, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## BigMassiveDaddy (Dec 28, 2005)

*See new details above*

My buddy provided a few new details which are in original statement.


----------



## adamsisus (Dec 28, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## COACH (Dec 28, 2005)

Pm Sent


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 28, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 29, 2005)

Is this land located on Hwy 16? Is it before you cross the river?


----------



## 9_3_acre_lake (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey what about selling this land....I need to buy more land BADLY!!!


----------



## jman9977 (Dec 29, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 29, 2005)

The land has been leased.

I was scheduled to look it over Sat. mid day. He called to say the 1st folks that looked at it wrote him a check.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 29, 2005)

You just about have to write a check for the lease before you look at property these days. I didn't think this would last long.


----------



## BigMassiveDaddy (Dec 31, 2005)

*Thanks Jeff Phillips for letting everyone know that the land has been leased.*

This is the first time I've been around a computer since Thursday.

My buddy said that he really enjoyed talking with you.  He'll keep you in mind if this land comes up again in the future.

Take care
BMD


----------



## forts6 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Lease*

interested in lease if still available. can look at land on the 25th or 26th of Feb. call me at 352-425-9277. TJ


----------



## Jeff Moats (Jun 8, 2006)

Has this land be lease or sold yet. VERY INTERESTED!!!


----------

